# Ferguson TO-30 help.



## track (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a complete gasket kit for my ferguson 30 and in the kit came a little bag with two coper washers 4 little 0 shaped black rubber pieces and a metal circle shaped bearing about the size of a 50 cent piece and in not sure what all this stuff goes to on the tractor because i dont remeber taking them off? Thanks


----------

